# prücsköket



## pizzakid

This word came up in something I was reading in Hungarian, but I can't find it or anything like it in my dictionary. Can anyone translate it?


----------



## Orreaga

I'm pretty sure *prücsök* (singular) (*prücsköket* is the plural accusative) is an endearing term for a cute young person or pet.

Can anyone confirm or provide specifics?


----------



## Abendstern

Actually _prücsök_ is a rarely used variant of _tücsök_ (cricket). Also, it can be used when addressing a small kid (e.g. Na gyere, prücsök!), and yes, it is a kind of endearing term, but I don't think it's very common (at least I wouldn't use it and don't hear it very often).


----------



## Zsanna

It depends on the area how often it used: it is a _tájnyelvi szó (= dialectal word)_. It is not at all rare around Szeged (especially in the countryside), in the south of Hungary.

I do not know if it is of any interest but it reminds me that we have (at least) another "insect" word that is used to address a child affectionately.
That is: *bogaram* (= _my bug_, sounds fairly awful in English but it's lovely in Hungarian)
But I stop before ending up "*összehordok minden tücsköt-bogarat*" (= _fetch together all sorts of crickets and bugs_), i.e. talking about all sorts of different (strange + not to the point) things.


----------



## veracity

bogaram -> szembogaram = szemem fénye
So bogaram should not be translated as my bug. Leiterjakab.

Prücsök has some negative connotation, some kind of disparaging.

What about the verb prücskölni?
Megprücskölnéd? How does it come to any insect?


----------



## Zsanna

In my opinion (as well as according to the dictionary given below) "szembogaram" is not used to address other people. 
"Szemem fénye" - yes but it does not "mean" the same thing as "bogaram". 
I'd use the first to express that somebody (usu. one's own child) is very precious for me (maybe I'm also proud of him/her) meanwhile "bogaram" I could say even to an unknown kid in the street if I wanted to sound nice to him/her.
Besides, in the Magyar Értelmező Kéziszótár, 6 different meanings are given to *bogár* (= *bug*) of which 
n° 3 is "bogaram"as "a friendly addressing of a young child or young woman" and
n°4 is "A szem bogara = szembogár".

So there is no Leiter Jakab around...

It is strange that you feel a negativ connotation about *prücsök*. I absolutely don't. Still referring to the same dictionary, prücsök - apart from being a _dialectal_ tücsök -, is also a "_tréf kedvesk_ (Kisebb) gyermek", i.e. a (small) child put in a _joking_, _indulging_ way. (I don't think the latter expresses the Hungarian term well but can't think of a better one...). 

"What about the verb prücskölni?
Megprücskölnéd? How does it come to any insect?"

I don't know - you have brought it up, tell us! ) 
(Together with the meaning of the verb, please, for everybody's benefit ...)


----------

